# Enlarged veins on inside of lower leg



## mrdarcy (29 March 2009)

I'm probably going to sound like a numpty here but has anyone had experience of enlarged veins on the inside of horses' legs? The one that runs down from the centre of the knee between the tendon and cannon bone. I had a horse a few years ago that used to get very enlarged veins. I always used to get off, check his legs and panic thinking he'd done a suspensory or something, but the vet said it was just more blood pumping in the vein than usual. 

I sold him not long after and he passed a thorough five stage vetting and has been eventing and jumping regularly with his new owner for the last two years without problem, so I guess the vet was correct. He never gave me a proper explanation though and one of the horses I'm riding at the moment seems to have the same problem but in one leg more than the other.  There's no associated swelling, lameness or heat just an enlarged yet squishy to the touch vein which is not at all painful when you palpitate it.  Has anyone else come across this or could explain to me better what it is and what it means or might indicate?


----------



## kellyeaton (30 March 2009)

the vet is right most of the veins englarge when i horse is being exercised due to more blood pumping through the body my boy gets them in his legs sholder and neck when wormed then when he has settled and cooled down they go down!


----------



## Halfstep (30 March 2009)

Totally normal.  It used to be called "blood spavin", but in reality it is just that the veins are working harder to pump blood during exercise.  They don't mean anything at all.  Happens to humans too - if you go running, look at the veins in your hands, they usually engorge to get the blood to your extremities more quickly.


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (31 March 2009)

My cob has this. When he was vetted the vet noted "Varicous Veins" on the form but as Halfstep says, its also known as blood spavin. I find it very useful for finding a digital pulse! I do use brushing boots for everything, as they are prominent,it means they are easy to cut/nick if knocked.


----------



## mrdarcy (31 March 2009)

That's really interesting stuff - thanks guys. I'd never heard of varicose veins in horses, though of course I know how common they are in humans (my Mum keeps complaining about them!).

D_D_D - are they are the front or hind legs of your cob? And are they the same on each pair of legs?

I did some googling of blood spavins and though not much on the net everything I read only talked about hind legs not fore legs.  I found almost nothing when I googled varicose veins - not often the internet doesn't come up with all the answers!


----------

